# Trennung zwischen Test- und Produktiv-Umgebung



## byte (24. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie strikt bei Euch im Projekt zwischen Test- und Produktiv-Umgebung getrennt wird.

Habt Ihr Test-, QS- und Produktiv-Instanzen Eurer Datenbanken und/oder ApplicationServer? Wie sieht es mit dem Zugang aus? Habt Ihr als Entwickler z.B. Zugriff auf die produktive Datenbank oder kommt ihr nur auf die Testinstanzen? Falls Ihr Zugriff aufs produktive System habt, ist dieser Zugang eingeschränkt?

Grüße byto


----------



## The_S (24. Jul 2009)

Testsysteme mit eingeschränktem Zugang zu Produktivsystemen.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Jul 2009)

Da wir nicht sonderlich viele Entwickler haben gibt es bei uns Test- und Produktivsystem, allerdings bei letzterem nur Zugang für festangestellte Entwickler und Lehrlinge mit passendem Wissensstand.


----------



## schmiddi (27. Jul 2009)

Volle Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf Produktivsystem. Entwicklung nur auf Testdatenbanken etc. Wartung auf Test und Produktivsystemen.


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2009)

keinerlei zugriff aufs produktivsystem... bei den kunden waere das gleichzusetzen mit der Apokalypse...


----------



## Sempah (27. Jul 2009)

Wir haben sowohl Entiwcklungs- (aus der IDE heraus), Integration- und Produktivumgebungen.
Zugriff haben wir voll auf alle Systeme


----------



## schmiddi (27. Jul 2009)

Bei uns wäre es eher die Apokalypse, wenn wir keinen Zugang hätten *g*
Aber ich als Student bin bisher nur ein paar mal zu Migrationszwecken per Remote druff gewesen


----------



## pocketom (31. Jul 2009)

Test, Qual und Prod

Test: nur für Entwickler
Qual: insbesondere für die lieben Tester
Prod: für die produktiv arbeitende Bevölerung

Entwickler dürfen natürlich grundsätzlich überall hin ^^


----------

